# Larkin side by side



## buecherlcraftsman (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a larkin secretary bookcase that needs alot of work. The label is hard to read, and whoever had it before stained it jacob. The doors are missing so i don't know what model it is, but there is a design at the bottom of it. It's red oak not tiger and i would like to know more about the model this was so i can restore it to its look.


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

*Larkin*

You might try this link. It says it has a full catalog.

http://www.cabincreekcds.com/Larkin1926.htm


----------

